# Peter Gillham Natural Calm Kids Calm- or other Magnesium supplement?



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

I posted this in the health forum- but thought I would also do it here, since this is where I have been talking about my DS's sleep issues...

Has anyone used this or anything like it for their kids? I hae read that magnesium supplements may help with childhood sleep issues.

Just looking for some feedback before i buy some.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes -- We started using Natural Calm (the adult version) this past June with ds with great success. DS would typically wake in the middle of the night and not be able to get back to sleep very easily and then wake up in the morning grumpy. I can only think of 2 nights that he has woken up since we started where it was a problem for him to fall back asleep. And one of those nights I'm pretty sure dd woke him up....


----------



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

Does it come in different flavors? I think the original is orange? I am guessing your kiddo took it easily? Any suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

The "adult" flavor is a lemon-raspberry. The directions say to heat up the water to dissolve the mag, and then drink it like a tea. I've just been putting it in cold water, stirring like crazy, adding a little lemonaide (which is ds' drink of choice,) and he drinks it like that. It's kind of tart, but he loves it. (we also add another supp. into this drink which also has a lemon-ish flavor.)

I also give it to him at night with his snack -- which is about 1 hour before he gets into bed, and I give him half the adult dosage (1 1/2 teaspoons.)

The other thing that I did first was to try Epsom salts in his night time bath. The magnesium in the salts is absorbed into the skin. I tried this first and had success. I moved him on the oral mag. because he doesn't always take baths - sometimes he wants to take a shower and because I didn't want to have to lug the salts when we travel.


----------



## katiecat (May 4, 2004)

We use it, also the adult version and I dissolve it in the hot water and then fill the cup with orange juice. I think the one I have is orange flavoured. DS drinks it no problem.

I didn't start it for sleep issues (ds slept horribly until he was past 4 but now sleeps well) but just general anxiety issues. I don't notice it making a big difference but am also not too diligent about it. I have also heard that it's really "just" a maintenance dose, that if someone is really deficient they would need something more to build up the magensium (I've heard cream recommended but don't really know anything about it).

It is worth a try I think!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm on magnesium supplements for migraines.

Try to lean toward the "magnesium citrate" versions rather than the "magnesium oxide" ones. The latter, erm, tend to have a laxative effect. (Milk of magnesia, you know.) I can't decide whether I should suck it up and finish my bottle or just go buy a "citrate."


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

We are giving dd a magnesium supplement for noise sensitivity issues.

We bought this unflavored kind. I give her 1/4 tsp. It was trial and error finding the dosage that was best for her. I mix it with drinks or her oatmeal.

It has helped with the noise sensitivity.


----------



## Crazy Basil (May 22, 2006)

:


----------



## kundemama (Oct 17, 2005)

We have the kid's orange flavored. DS did not like the taste of it mixed with only water, so we mix it with some orange juice. It does calm him down.


----------

